# Mini Horse for Kids?



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

I keep my miniature in with my boys. I got them used to each other first by putting her in a separate corral within the field. I haven't had any problems. If your buying for a child make sure she/he is bombproof. Pictures on my thread. (Miniature close to foaling...)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

An A class mini (34" and under) is not for riding as it's a rule of thumb that you put no more than 40 lbs. on their back. They can be used for driving. B class mini's can tote a small child but are too small for even an older child that is capable of doing some training under saddle to ride so unless you find one that is already totally kid broke with no bad habits then how are you going to get it suitable to ride for a very young child? A larger pony or small horse that can be ridden by an older person whenever it needs a little training reinforcement would be better. 

Personally, I don't mix my mini's with my bigger horses. Even a lets kick up our heels and run through the pasture could be deadly to the mini if that kick happened to catch it in the head.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd say get a small pony. A child will quickly out grow a mini, 60 pounds are pretty much the limit. Not to mention, who will school a mini?! If you get a small pony you can always find a small teen to school it for you. Plus when they are outgrown you can train them to drive. With my minis it's difficult for them to pull more then one adult, especially on soft ground. A small pony will cover more ground and pull more weight. They tend to have better conformation too. I don't think horses were even ment to be miniaturized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## melodyhscarlet (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok. We will definitely take this info into consideration if/when we do get her one. We might go with a pony instead. I know my other sister would want to ride, and she is by no means light. Lol


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Consider a Shetland. Breed standard is 44" for mares. They are sturdy, whereas the mini has little back strength.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm pretty much against riding miniatures for the reasons stated above. They shouldn't carry more than 25% or so of their weight regularly...and a miniature horse that is NOT FAT, at about 36" tall, weighs only about 250 lbs. That means 60 lbs absolute maximum, for a tall mini, INCLUDING the saddle which will be 10-15 lbs. Most kids older than 4 are going to be over 45 lbs. I also think minis shouldn't be in with full sized horses or even large ponies, because as someone else said- even a warning or playful kick can kill them.

A shetland, like Saddlebag suggested, may work...if you got a 44-45 inch one it would still be outgrown quickly but at least gives you a little more time...the bigger, nicely built ones can carry up to about 80 including the saddle. IMO though, your best bet is finding a 12hh+ pony, maybe welsh or even a large pony x shetland cross, that has been professionally trained and can be ridable for years.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm also going to suggest you find a pony rather than a mini but be sure to do the research and spend the extra money on something proven to be kid safe and reliable


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Find a small pony. We have a 39" Shetland pony, she's sturdy enough for a small adult to jump on. It's not to hard to find kid broke ponies and the kids can ride them longer than a mini.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

melodyhscarlet said:


> Ok. We will definitely take this info into consideration if/when we do get her one. We might go with a pony instead. I know my other sister would want to ride, and she is by no means light. Lol


 Definitely get a pony instead! They are generally tough as nails and can handled a bunch of kids riding them. As a previous poster (who obviously knows minis) they are not made for riding. Since they have been bred down from horses they don't have the stout toughness of ponies. You also run the risk of getting one that is completely spoiled and not trained at all from being treated as a pet. Non horse people buy them all the time just because they are so cute and neglect their training altogether. Actually we have hundreds in our area that are going to the slaughter pen because they hurt their owners. (Yes they can still bite and kick the snots out of you!)
Ponies are smart, easy keepers and usually quite inexpensive.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm with the get-a-pony group!


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I would get a pony or a horse. We have a mini we rescued from a bad situation, hes super sweet and broke, we only let our kids ride him until they were about 2 yrs old. Hes just too tiny for anything over 35lbs. Hes great for the kids to groom and take for walks he has also built their confidence. We have a paint and 3 quarter horses we use for riding. We do keep our mini with a 20 yr old quarter for the last 10 years they adore each other.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> An A class mini (34" and under) is not for riding as it's a rule of thumb that you put no more than 40 lbs. on their back. They can be used for driving. B class mini's can tote a small child but are too small for even an older child that is capable of doing some training under saddle to ride so unless you find one that is already totally kid broke with no bad habits then how are you going to get it suitable to ride for a very young child? A larger pony or small horse that can be ridden by an older person whenever it needs a little training reinforcement would be better.
> 
> Personally, I don't mix my mini's with my bigger horses. Even a lets kick up our heels and run through the pasture could be deadly to the mini if that kick happened to catch it in the head.


^^This. We have the best school pony ever at my job. She is maybe 12hh or so and stocky. Definitely small enough for even the tiny ones yet big enough that a small adult can hop on her to school or even to ride. Cute as a button and talented and knows her job no matter what it is (jumping/pony rides) just add to the talent. This is the pony you want. Get a pony large enough a small adult can ride even if it's every now and then and you'll also be grateful when your daughter starts growing! She'll outgrow even a larger mini VERY quickly.


----------

